# Sound Effects



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi guys! I have been looking for some music for my clown room and I have come across a few good tracks that only have music on them. I want to have some evil laughs added to them and have the audiocity program. I just need to find some evil clown laughs to add to it. And possibly some help on audiocity if and once I find them. Anyone have any suggestions for some evil clown mp3 sound effects?


----------

